# Video: Driver Loses Control, Then Saves B5 Audi A4 on Portuguese Highway



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It pays to know what you're doing behind the wheel. And though we all like to think we do, you never really know until you're put to the test. Case in point is the Portuguese driver of an Audi A4 in the video below. On a fast highway sweeper and just after passing a car, the driver rather masterfully counter steers when the A4 loses grip and slides first one way, then the other, then back again. He saves his car though probably not after scaring the hell out of himself.

And if anyone speaks Portuguese, we'd love to know what he says after getting out and walking around the car (presumably to check the tires). 

Also, we'll be honest, we're wondering if this wasn't staged. It doesn't seem like the guy tries to do it but who drives around with a video camera moutned in the center of the cabin?

Watch below. Thanks * Jalopnik * for the tip.


----------



## moorewr (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he says "Slick tires" ('pneus slicks' or the like).


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

I-270 in St. Louis after a snowstorm, a bit messy, the guy in front of me did a complete 360 !

I didn't see any cameras. He pulled over as most people would to calm down.


----------

